

Show HN: pressureNET Visualization: atmosphere data from our open source app - cryptoz
http://pndv.cumulonimbus.ca/?gohn

======
cryptoz
The page opens on part of Hurricane Sandy. You can browse around by changing
the dates (data is available from November 2011 until December 2012, I'll be
updating it soon) and moving the map. A graph of our data will load below.
This data is crowdsourced from people running pressureNET, my free and open
source Android app that taps into the barometer inside some phones. If you
have any questions I'd be happy to answer! Our blog is at
<http://cumulonimbus.ca> and pressureNET is at
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ca.cumulonimbu...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ca.cumulonimbus.barometernetwork)

